# грешить на что



## toutey

Здрасьте всем.  Я хотел подтвердить, что данное сочетание означает то, что подозреваю.  В первую очередь скину контекст, потом поделюсь своими мыслями о его значении (это из интернетовой статьи «Паркур и Московский спорт в Лужниках 2011» на сайте Photoshtab.ru):

«Трейсеров (люди, занимающиеся паркуром), которые смогли преодолеть это препятствие собственными силами было не так уж и много. Кто-то грешил на недостаточный уровень общего физического развития, кто-то говорил о росте, но те, кто действительно хотели поставить себе зачёт, всё-таки залезали.»

Мне кажется, что под словом «грешить» имеется в виду следующее толкование (скопированное из Викисловаря):

3. _перен., прост. _возводить (на кого-либо) несправедливое обвинение, подозрение и т. п. 

То есть мне кажется, что имеется в виду, что кто-то несправедливо обвинил тех, кто участвовал в этом соревновании, в недостаточном уровне физического развития.   Как вы думаете?


----------



## amazingenough

toutey said:


> То есть мне кажется, что имеется в виду, что кто-то несправедливо обвинил тех, кто участвовал в этом соревновании, в недостаточном уровне физического развития.   Как вы думаете?



ну да, они обвинили сами себя  "кто-то" имеется в виду сами участники соревнований. Причем обвинили справедливо. Здесь имеется в виду, что препятствие было таким сложным, что мало кто из них решился попробовать, ссылаясь на СОБСТВЕННЫЙ недостаточный рост или слабый уровень подготовки, чтобы отказаться от попытки.

т.е. тут _грешить_ значит 

_1) ссылаться на какую-то причину, приведшую к отрицательному или неожиданному итогу; 
оправдывать неудачный результат чем-то.

_2) еще оно может означать

_подозревать кого-то в чем-то;
_
Например:

1) Антон проиграл все деньги в казино и грешил на фортуну, которая от него отвернулась в тот вечер. - Антон оправдывал свой проигрыш тем, что ему не повезло, в этом виновата Фортуна (удача, luck).

2) Никто не знал точно, куда делись деньги со счета предприятия, но рядовые сотрудники грешили на директора. - Здесь сотрудники фирмы подозревают директора в том, что он украл средства, грешат на него то есть.


----------



## SamSim-18

toutey said:


> 3. _перен., прост. _возводить (на кого-либо) несправедливое обвинение, подозрение и т. п.
> 
> То есть мне кажется, что имеется в виду, что кто-то несправедливо обвинил тех, кто участвовал в этом соревновании, в недостаточном уровне физического развития.   Как вы думаете?



Именно в этом контексте данное толкование не применимо. Во-первых, не кто-то обвинил, а сами трейсеры говорили так о себе. Во-вторых, они это говорили о себе скорее справедливо. В-третьих, сюда не очень подходит глагол "обвинять". В этом контексте  "грешил" = "говорил" или "ссылался". Можно было бы сказать так:

Кто-то говорил о недостаточном уровне общего физического развития, кто-то говорил о росте...
Но чтобы избежать двукратного повторения глагола "говорил", его заменили на "грешил".

Это предложение можно было бы построить еще таким образом:
Кто-то ссылался на недостаточный уровень общего физического развития, кто-то говорил о росте...

В словорях я не нашел подходящего толкования для этого случая.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Some blamed their lack of general fitness ...

Ранее значительная часть автолюбителей при возникновении подобной  ситуации *грешили на *несовершенство конструкции ВАЗов. Как потом  оказалось, ряд автомобилей иностранного изготовления (и от известных  брендов) также страдают этой проблемой. (source: ru.megasos.com)
.... blamed, put the blame on

Сотрудники ГИБДД, прибывшие на место аварии, первым делом *грешили на  *самого водителя «Дэу»: дескать, разогнался так, что не успел избежать  столкновения с препятствием. (source: uralsky-rabochi.ru) ... blamed, put the blame on

Тоже хотелось бы выяснить причину визга. *Грешили на* двигатель, но причина оказалась не в нем. (source: chipmaker.ru) blamed, put the blame on ...


----------



## toutey

ОК, blamed мне кажется годным переводом для всех примеров в теме.  Теперь у меня ещё один вопрос: можно ли его употребить в совершенном виде?  Я нашёл в словарях «нагрешить», «согрешить», но пока речь идёт лишь о несовершенной форме «грешить».


----------



## green_light

toutey said:


> ОК, blamed мне кажется годным переводом для всех примеров в теме.  Теперь у меня ещё один вопрос: можно ли его употребить в совершенном виде?  Я нашёл в словарях «нагрешить», «согрешить», но пока речь идёт лишь о несовершенной форме «грешить».


1)Употреблять то можете, но к blame это уже иметь отношения не будет. Это уже to sin.
Согрешить = совершить грех (to sin).
Нагрешить = совершить много грехов.
2)Что касается предложения в 1 сообщении, я бы не переводил "грешить на" как "blame", так как в моем понимании "грешить на что-то" = думать что что-то стало причиной чему-то. Если бы спортсмены именно "blame", то так бы и сказали - "Кто-то винил себя за свой недостаточний уровень подготовки...". Да и даже из контекста предложения видно, что были люди, которые не смогли преодолеть препятствия, и они искали себе оправданий, а не винили себя, поэтому я считаю что слово "blame" не подходит. 
Но, в конце-концов, восприятие субьективно, а мир бренен.


----------



## Ben Jamin

По моему они на самом деле обвняли, но не себя, а внешные условия.


----------



## learnerr

learnerr said:


> Согласен. Они искали себе оправдания. Не знаю, выражает ли слово "blame" этот смысл.


Неправильно. Это не они искали себе оправдания, а другие люди, которые комментировали спортивное событие, пытались найти причину неудач. Прошу прощения за ошибку, виноват; судил по комментариям других людей, что, конечно, недопустимо. Суть, по-моему, не в том, чтобы обозначить что-либо как плохую вещь, причиняющую неудачи, а в том, чтобы оправдать возникшие неудачи за счёт чего-нибудь. В общем-то, здесь смысл малость иронический.


----------



## toutey

*green_light
*
Для меня есть разница между предложениями "He blamed his lack of general fitness" и "He blamed himself for his lack of general fitness."  В первом предложении он ссылается на своё физическое состояние, возможно не считая себя виноватым (в зависимости от контекста), а во втором разумеется, что он ясно винит себя.  Касательно первого, вот контекст, где он не винит себя: 

"He blamed his lack of general fitness, claiming he could have won if only he'd had the time to train more."  

А вот контекст, где он винит себя:

"He blamed his lack of general fitness for his loss in the race, and wouldn't stop beating himself up over it (= he kept on blaming himself and thinking too much about what went wrong even though it was making him upset)." 

*learnerr 

*Интересно, как вы пришли к этому выводу   Я ёще не уверен.  То ли другие люди, то ли самые трейсеры.


----------



## Maroseika

Мне кажется, слово "грешить" просто неправильно употреблено в этой фразе. Оно имело бы смысл только в отношении внешних обстоятельств, но в отношении самого себя это бессмысленно. Автор хотел сказать "красиво", но вышла чепуха. 

Надо еще отметить, что слово "грешить" имеет не только значение "напрасно обвинять", но и "обвинять без полной уверенности": 
*Водитель, не справившийся с управлением, грешил на неисправные тормоза.*
Это не значит, что он напрасно считает тормоза неисправными, он действительно предполагает, что виной аварии - тормоза.
*У меня пропал дверной коврик, грешу на соседа-алкаша.*
Я действительно подозреваю соседа.


----------



## learnerr

toutey said:


> Интересно, как вы пришли к этому выводу   Я ёще не уверен.  То ли другие люди, то ли самые трейсеры.


Фраза внутри статейки была записана просто как комментарий к картинке, без всякого дополнительного контекста, относящегося именно к этой подтеме. Следовательно, "грешили" были употреблено в наиболее общем смысле: "грешить" мог кто угодно. Общий контекст статьи был журналисткий, а функция журналиста — формировать суждения по поводу событий; например, давать предположения, почему что-то происходит. Следовательно, здесь мы имеем дело как раз с таким предположением, но не принадлежащим самому автору, а атрибуированным какому-то весьма широкому набору неопределённых лиц — критиков события. Для меня это единственное возможное понимание; каким образом можно было предположить, что высказывали суждение только сами трейсеры, для меня большая загадка. На самом деле такое словоупотребление в силу каких-то свойств русского языка звучало бы довольно нелепо; уже отсюда, при отсутствии опровергающего контекста, с убедительностью следует вывод, что это последнее толкование неверно, и автор имел в виду нечто другое. По-моему, ошибка, о которой говорит Маросейка, сделана не автором, а читателем.


----------



## Serega

Maroseika said:


> Мне кажется, слово "грешить" просто неправильно употреблено в этой фразе. Оно имело бы смысл только в отношении внешних обстоятельств, но в отношении самого себя это бессмысленно. Автор хотел сказать "красиво", но вышла чепуха.
> 
> Надо еще отметить, что слово "грешить" имеет не только значение "напрасно обвинять", но и "обвинять без полной уверенности":
> *Водитель, не справившийся с управлением, грешил на неисправные тормоза.*
> Это не значит, что он напрасно считает тормоза неисправными, он действительно предполагает, что виной аварии - тормоза.
> *У меня пропал дверной коврик, грешу на соседа-алкаша.*
> Я действительно подозреваю соседа.



Как носитель языка, могу сказать, это самое правильное разъяснение слова "грешить".


----------



## toutey

Спасибо всем за комментарии (особенно за примеры). Я удивлён, что не мог найти ничего подобного в словарях.



Maroseika said:


> Автор хотел сказать "красиво", но вышла чепуха.



Я вас не особо понял.  Вы имеете в виду, что автор хотел сказать слово «красиво», но подобрал не то слово?


----------



## learnerr

Those are simply scare quotes. Maroseika meant that the author wanted to make a "beautiful" sentence, but nonsense came out instead.
Just to make it clear, there is more than one conflicting opinion here… Maroseika meant that the author described with this word how the sportsmen blamed themselves, while this word is to be used when the thing to blame is external to the blamer. I sustain that those who blamed were observers of the event, and they blamed what is external to them, namely lack of fitness of the sportsmen (and I see no way for the other interpretation).


----------



## Bombist

> «Трейсеров (люди, занимающиеся паркуром), которые смогли преодолеть это препятствие собственными силами было не так уж и много. Кто-то грешил на недостаточный уровень общего физического развития, кто-то говорил о росте, но те, кто действительно хотели поставить себе зачёт, всё-таки залезали.»



Как я это прочитал.

Трейсеров (люди, занимающиеся паркуром), которые смогли преодолеть это препятствие, было не так уж и много. Одни оправдывались тем, что им не хватило сил, кому-то не хватило роста, но те, кто действительно хотели получить зачёт всё-таки справились с препятствием.


----------



## toutey

*learnerr
*Эх, я должен был знать.  Я всегда забываю, что в русском языке есть склонность опускать слова, которые в английском обязательно ставить в предложение (по крайней мере я считаю, что это тут при чём.  То есть Maroseika имел в виду "он хотел [своё предложение] красиво сказать", опуская слова в скобках).


----------



## Bombist

toutey said:


> "он хотел [своё предложение] красиво сказать".



он хотел красиво выразиться но не сумел. 

вообще это устаревшее выражение и его используют не так часто. сейчас могут сказать - а я на тебя подумал (я подумал, что это сделал ты). 

например:

так это не ты взял деньги со стола? а то я на тебя уже подумал. (а то я уже на тебя грешить начал.)

примеры из интернета:

я, грешным делом, сначала на тебя подумал.

а командор сказал "извини, я уж было на тебя подумал".

и ты, значит, сереженька, на меня, старика, грешить начал?

александр, а я сначала подумал только у меня такая проблема. уже на интернет грешить начал!

а я уже на свою голову грешить начал.

грешить на кого-то или что-то значит *винить * этого кого-то или что-то *не имея* *прямых* *доказательств их вины*.

Ps обратите внимание, что эти обороты используются в живой речи, а не описании вещей или событий!!!


----------



## toutey

Bombist said:


> Ps обратите внимание, что эти обороты используются в живой речи, а не описании вещей или событий!!!



То есть оба из них — просторечные обороты?  (даже учитывая, что оборот «грешить на что» — устаревший?  Просто я не мог подумать, что нечто устаревшее можно назвать просторечным.  Для меня нечто устаревшее — уже как-то книжное.)


----------



## Bombist

toutey said:


> То есть оба из них — просторечные обороты?  (даже учитывая, что оборот «грешить на что» — устаревший?  Просто я не мог подумать, что нечто устаревшее можно назвать просторечным.  Для меня нечто устаревшее — уже как-то книжное.)



Я имел ввиду что "грешить на кого-то" скорее устаревшая фигура речи, а вот "думать на кого-то" вполне современная но тоже просторечная. Литературно выразить такую мысль можно проще и правильнее так:

Я решил, что это сделал ты.

Я подумал, (что) это твоих рук дело.

Естественно просторечные обороты могут встречаться в книгах в диалогах, но вряд ли автор будет употреблять подобные обороты в повествовании.


----------



## toutey

Понятно.  Спасибо вам за уточнение (и за предложение более современного оборота  ).


----------



## Bombist

toutey said:


> Понятно.  Спасибо вам за уточнение (и за предложение более современного оборота  ).



Всегда пожалуйста!) Если вы все-таки захотите блеснуть образованностью, но не хотите звучать просторечно, можете сказать - Я, грешным делом, решил, что это сделали вы. Это будет звучать дружелюбно хотя и несколько иронично. "думать/грешить *на *тебя/вас" звучит просторечно.


----------



## learnerr

Bombist said:


> Всегда пожалуйста!) Если вы все-таки захотите блеснуть образованностью, но не хотите звучать просторечно, можете сказать - Я, грешным делом, решил, что это сделали вы. Это будет звучать дружелюбно хотя и несколько иронично. "думать/грешить *на *тебя/вас" звучит просторечно.


Знал одного преподавателя, который любил использовать фразу "грешным делом". Мне очень нравилось, как его выражения звучали просторечно из-за этого.


----------



## learnerr

learnerr said:


> (and I see no way for the other interpretation).


And now I see why. I read the paragraph consequently, so the very first phrase set me into thinking that those who sought for the causes were the observers, and then I maintained that thinking. Others probably read this paragraph as a whole, so the phrase "те, кто хотел ... поставили" set them into thinking that the entire sentence is about those people who were climbing the wall, and then they maintained that thinking. What the journalist wanted to say is a question to him; I personally maintain my understanding for the reasons that I already revealed (and in addition, the journalist was writing consequently, too, since one needs to write consequently as he is going through the figures he is writing).


----------



## Fortunio

Еще варианты:
Я на тебя напраслину возвёл (устар).
Я тебя во всём обвинил (нейтр.)


----------

